# Health Scare!



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We had a frightening morning the other day when our 4 month old Denali appeared to eat something (some type of insect) while outside first thing in the morning. She immediately started crying and my Fiance brought her inside, unsure why she was whining. He proceeded to feed her breakfast and called me over when he was alarmed by her behavior. Her whole body was shaking, her ears were down and her heart was racing. I walked over and she crawled in my lap, obviously very scared. The other alarming thing was that she wasn't touching her food (very out of character). I called the vet and asked if we could be seen right away and we jumped in the car. Of course by the time we got there (about 5-7 min later) she was starting to get back to normal. After a quick exam, the vet reassured us that whatever it was, she looks fine now and to just keep an eye on her. Luckily, the vet took pity on our panicked faces and didn't charge us!

We brought her home and she ate her breakfast and then proceeded to sleep for several hours. She finally starting coming back to life around 1:30 in the afternoon and I decided to take her on our usual off leash walk (run for her) in the woods. She was back to her usual self, running and frolicking through the woods. However by the time we got home (about an hour later) she proceeded to throw up her lunch. I then started feeling guilty that I shouldn't have taken her for regular exercise that day. To make a long story shorter, she proceeded to throw up about 4 more times over the next couple hours (in between sleeping on my lap-I got nothing done that day). I wasn't too worried about the vomiting besides having guilty feelings, as she has had these days before (such a sensitive stomach). Anyways, by early evening, she was feeling much better and was able to keep her dinner (split into two just in case) down and has been fine since. 

I was wondering if anyone else has had any similar type stomach issues. This is the second time that she has spent several hours throwing up (although has had other quick episodes) and I do not think it's the food we're feeding her, it's got to be something she happens to eat from the yard or woods. Any advice for better dealing with these episodes would be great! This forum is such a blessing!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna once ate some organic plant fertilizer and got very sick. 
At first she just threw it up and we thought she was ok after that.
But, several hours later she was ataxic and literally could not move. She had to be carried. I was scared to death but she was ok. Just needed a LOT of rest and it took a day or two for her to get back to normal.

Also, when she was about the age of your girl, she went through a period where she would throw up her food (and then try to eat it again). I have heard this is not uncommon. We think she was eating too fast so we put something in her bowl to slow her down and it seemed to work. 

Best of luck to you girl!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley had gotten one of those "Tire Biter" toys as a present from one of my friends once and he managed to get a little piece off the size of a pencil eraser and ate it. Something about it made him very sick and his nickname to this day is the Vomit Comet. He vomited off and on for hours and got up the next day and was fine.


----------

